
An Open Letter to the Go Team About Try - simjue
https://www.ardanlabs.com/blog/2019/07/an-open-letter-to-the-go-team-about-try.html
======
gigatexal
Go needs generics to supplant python in the shop I work at. It doesn’t need
try.

